# my new giant homers



## abluechipstock (Nov 26, 2010)

here's a few of my new giants, a faded cock, an indigo opal cock, and 2 indigo bar hens, also have a red bar cock not pictured


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Very nice! I love the heads on them


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

yes you have very nice looking birds there , good luck with them


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

The really make your other birds look small. Nice looking birds.


----------

